# Chrono-X Time Trials Round 1 April 3



## steven2025 (Mar 12, 2010)

Chrono-X Time Trials opens its 2010 season at H2R on April 3rd.

At a Chrono-X event, drivers attempt to set the fastest time in their assigned class in the allowed number of laps.

You'll be competing against the clock and other drivers at this event.

Free for spectators!

For more info, head over to Chrono-X

To register for the event, please visit MotorsportReg.com : Chrono-X Time Trials announces Time Trials 2010, Round 1 (Sat 3, Apr 2010) info at Harris Hill Road, San Marcos, TX 78666 (2536)


----------

